# TÁR (2022)



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks. Lydia Tár, widely considered one of the greatest living composer/conductors and first-ever female chief conductor of a major German orchestra.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I've seen the movie, if anyone would care to discuss it.

I was very surprised by the way it was constructed - almost as to be deliberately off-putting to people not deeply versed in the classical music world. Even I, who have purchased and read books and documentaries about this stuff, frequently though "why are they talking about X for so long?"

Anyway, I was also reasonably involved in the story of abuse of power and the celebrity cult of conductors. I thought things felt very realistic in that sense. And I quite enjoyed all the location filming in the Berlin Philharmonie among other places. Cate Blanchett was very good, as per usual.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

One of the characters in the film is an obvious reference to Gilbert Kaplan, which Mahlerites might find amusing.


----------

